# Kalamata / Thessaloniki



## mariavano (Jan 20, 2016)

Hi! I did a separate introduction on the "say hi" thread but also wanted to post my questions separately  I'm an EU citizen, lived in Italy 15 years, Hungary one (where I am now) and Greece is next, with my move being the beginning of July! I'm older, so not interested in the whole "night life" thing, my major desires are more cultural but also being by water ;-) I freelance online as a copyeditor/proofreader and business ESL teacher, but also have a wine/olive oil website I started while here in Hungary (I had never known HU had such incredible wines!) and Greece is absolutely *perfect* for the next section on the site! I'm neither rich nor retired  so I'm looking for cheap but comfy.

So...any thoughts about Kalamata v. Thessaloniki? It seems like there are distinctly different areas for wine and olive oil, although I hear Peloponnese has both. And it seems Kalamata is a good size, has a great historical center but also a modern side, and that it has some internationality to it (restaurants) and wonderful little wine bars! I don't know if there's any possibility for six-month rentals as opposed to one-year leases (thinking maybe six months or so in each city, but that might get annoying).

Anyway -- I'd love to hear some thoughts! Thank you so much


----------



## mariavano (Jan 20, 2016)

*Patra*

Okay, add Patra into the mix, too! It's down to Patra and Kalamata.....


----------

